# Tankmates



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

I'm looking for something that'll go with my 2-in Claico rykin, a african dwarf frog (1-inch), a inca snail (1 inch) and a mysterious half inch snail. I would like aeasy to care for animal, preferbly not a fish, that will be happy in the 10 gallon envioment.

Please let me know.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

to be perfectly honest your tank is already to small for the fish you have. you should try to refrain from mixing species of animals that dont co habitate peacefully in the wild.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

OK. The guy at the pest store said they would all be OK in that tank, with the proper temp.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

fancy gold fish get pretty masssive and require i good sized tank i wouldnt keep a fancy in anything less than a 55 ive seen them around 10 inches before and have been known to get bigger.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

But don't they only grow to the size of their habitat?


----------

